# Fire prevention



## JC heir (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi, Im new here,& fairly new to woodworking as well. Just getting shop nicely set up in my basement. I Have had 2 fires in the last 3 years. first I lost a log skidder to a fire, & then last March, my home burned to the ground, so I am pretty fire concious right now!!! anyway, as I continue to set upa new shop under my home, what should I be considering in the way of fire prevention? Thanks.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

JC heir said:


> Hi, Im new here,& fairly new to woodworking as well. Just getting shop nicely set up in my basement. I Have had 2 fires in the last 3 years. first I lost a log skidder to a fire, & then last March, my home burned to the ground, so I am pretty fire concious right now!!! anyway, as I continue to set upa new shop under my home, what should I be considering in the way of fire prevention? Thanks.


I'll take a shot at this one, I guess 

First off the most common cause of structure fires is electrical... Make sure your wiring is up to code and then some. Be sure there's no rodents that could chew the wires either.

Try to minimize the dust build-up on motors, switches and wiring. A regular attack with the air compressor will fix that.

Smoke detectors are a big one, monitored systems go a long way towards getting us there early and even when no one is home. 

My shop is all wood... Even the floor. So I'm very cautious about sparks. Any tool that generates sparks - grinder, cut-off saw, and belt sander are mobile and are only used outside away from the shop. I just won't risk having an unseen ember smolder into a fire after I've already left for the day...

Be very cautious with used rag storage / disposal... Many can combust spontaneously. I burn them.

That's the first few things that come to mind... I'm sure others will add to this... And I'm sure I'll think of a few more things once I get a lol more sleep 

~tom


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that if I had your history of fire problems I would build in a sprinkler system while I was constructing the shop.

G


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Just a few ideas. 

* Get some good refillable fire extinguishers, and learn which types are for what type fires. Here is a good info site.

* Place them in areas that you can access in case of a fire. 

* Make yourself a check list of things to check when closing or opening the shop. 

* Keep combustibles in a fireproof enclosure.

* Develop an evacuation plan and provide for exits for both in the shop or in the house.

* Keep track of frayed cords, worn plugs, and excess dust and sawdust debris.

Here's a good thread for some more input.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/fire-shop-20080/












 







.


----------



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

Is a shop in your basement your only option?


----------

